# piranhas on steroids?



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

is this possible hahaha a friend of mine cant stop bugging me about it so i have to get the answer


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

the question is , is it possible to get piranhas on steroids? hehe


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

well there is a product called malaysian fish steroids but i doubt its like anabolic steroids like the pros use lol
but yeah i geuss then i mean its fish steroids but steroids none the less


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

i've never heard of anyone doing that


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

People put horses on steroids, so why not fish?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

go ahead, you can induce steroids on my p's if you will pick them up and give them the injection yourself. They are fiesty.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

the problem is not to give them the injection but to get the steroids for the freggin fish hehe


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Wouldn't do it to mine.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

It is possible to get additives for fish that will increase thieir growth rates. I personally wouldnt use them on my Ps.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

they are out there for commercial fish hatcheries and that kind of stuff... but its stupid to use them at home on your P's


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

its not that dangerous , 90 % of all piranha lovers puts living fish to them so why not try things out , not on all of em but just one .. here in norway people give away red bellies just because they buy like 10 of em in a 50 gallon tank and when they start eating eatch other they give them away or just kill em


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

itll get roid rage and bitch titties


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

why don't you just inject the steoids into feeders and then feed them? work a hell of a lot easier than catching them and shooting them up.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> People put horses on steroids, so why not fish?
> [snapback]813770[/snapback]​


Horses are mammals, their biochemistry is similar enough that many human drugs will work on them (and vice-versa). Piranhas are too different, it wouldn't cause the effects you want, and it will likely cause others that will harm the fish.

Don't do it. Good diet, clean water, and swift currents will work far better.

-PK


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

those steriods are normally put into fish food, it's not like you pick your fish out of the water and inject them like some people are posting. i have read of people doing this on many accounts to grow koi huge in a short amount of time.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Horses are mammals, their biochemistry is similar enough that many human drugs will work on them (and vice-versa). Piranhas are too different, it wouldn't cause the effects you want, and it will likely cause others that will harm the fish.
> 
> Don't do it. Good diet, clean water, and swift currents will work far better.
> 
> ...


Tell that to competition Koi farmers. They use steroids on their fish all the time to grow them to record size!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

for whats it worth, in asian a lot of breeders/famers use steroids on their discus and arowana to exhibit bright coloring right before purchasers pick them out. Though these practices are shunned upon, some poeple still do it. I have no heard of the steroids usage to speed up growth but its possible. It will also get your fish a bit edgey


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> for whats it worth, in asian a lot of breeders/famers use steroids on their discus and arowana to exhibit bright coloring right before purchasers pick them out. Though these practices are shunned upon, some poeple still do it. I have no heard of the steroids usage to speed up growth but its possible. It will also get your fish a bit edgey
> [snapback]815376[/snapback]​


poseiden X claimed he gave his exos fish steroids and they grew really quick.


----------

